# How gay are you?



## Tatyana (Sep 20, 2006)

Take the Test

http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/G/gayometer/gayometer.html


I am 46% gay


x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

Old post


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 20, 2006)

Newbie


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 20, 2006)

26%.  It sais i'm too straight.  I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

53%


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

im too afraid to take it!


----------



## assassin (Sep 20, 2006)

it said 33% gay and that's too straight according to the gay-o-meter .... lol


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> im too afraid to take it!



Don't worry, you can't score any higher then Bigdyl.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Don't worry, you can't score any higher then Bigdyl.



your girlfriend got me paranoid.


----------



## John H. (Sep 20, 2006)

*36%?*

Believe it or not - I am supposed to be 36% Gay according to the survey.

Like I have said before I am a BiSexual Man. I like Men and I like Women. People. Human Beings. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

John H. said:


> Believe it or not - I am supposed to be 36% Gay according to the survey.
> 
> Like I have said before I am a BiSexual Man. I like Men and I like Women. People. Human Beings.
> 
> Take Care, John H.





DOMS said:


> 53%



I knew it, DOMS is gayer than John.
True Story


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 20, 2006)

26%

"loosen up my friend, these days women want a man with softer edges to grab onto"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

I am 33%, but was getting a little scared when the little gayometer timer thing went right up to 100% to tell me my results were in, which I am sure makes me gay^10000


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I knew it, DOMS is gayer than John.
> True Story








I just can't wait until BigDyl breaks their Gay Meter.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I am 33%, but was getting a little scared when the little gayometer timer thing went right up to 100% to tell me my results were in, which I am sure makes me gay^10000




Haha, I thought that exact same thing.  I'm like oh shit, 40%, 50%, 80%, 100% and then I was like NOOOOO it can???t be.  Then, thank the lord, the page started to load and gave me a much better number.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

26% :d


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2006)

Wtf, 82%?!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

"Dale Mabry" Gay!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Wtf, 82%?!



So emo=80% pillow-biter +/- 2%


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Wtf, 82%?!



Was it the street fighting thing?  I think I would have scored lower if it hadn't been for this, doing DIY and wanting to shave my head.


 

x
x
x

T


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2006)

16, I lose all my metrosexual credentials!  Maybe I should get haircuts more often?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

20% Gay

"Too Heterosexual for these times mate"


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> 200% Gay
> 
> "Too Gay for these times mate"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 20, 2006)

23%


----------



## assassin (Sep 20, 2006)

congratulations bigdyl . you win...


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

60%

Congratulations! You scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted hetero man!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> 60%
> 
> Congratulations! You scored right in the middle and are a happy well adjusted hetero man!



With a name like fufu, n*gga please.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 20, 2006)

assassin said:


> congratulations bigdyl . you win...



I called it.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

16% Ghey, 1/2 as ghey as  *Dale Mabry*


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 21, 2006)

When you're watching porn do you like to see a guy banging a chick who has a small penis or a large penis? How gay are you again? 




0%... Like Foreman , I tested at 16%. It must have been the masterbation question...


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 16% Ghey, 1/2 as ghey as  *Dale Mabry*




You are FIBBING!  

or the test malfunctioned.

Take it again and make sure you check the correct sex this time


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Sep 21, 2006)

^

all this time you we'rnt sure.........what a sigh of relief huh.


phhhewwww


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ^
> 
> all this time you we'rnt sure.........what a sigh of relief huh.
> 
> ...


Yep.  let's see you post your scores, stud


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 21, 2006)

16%


----------



## Witmaster (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 16% Ghey, 1/2 as ghey as *Dale Mabry*


You're damn near a Puritan


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 21, 2006)

40%.  I'm quite happy to be somewhere in the middle, not on bottom or on top.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Take the Test
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/G/gayometer/gayometer.html
> 
> ...




Subliminal message about steroid usage!!!


----------



## zombul (Sep 21, 2006)

26%.Does that mean I'm gay 1 out of 4 days a week.DAMN,I suppose I should tell my family.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 21, 2006)

20%

"You're a walking, talking, red-blooded hetero guy.  Just way too straight for these modern times mate!"


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

*Not to worry!*



fletcher6490 said:


> 26%.  It sais i'm too straight.  I didn't know there was such a thing.



Hi Fletcher,

26% - not bad Buddy! That means you are actually a BiSexual Man - a Man of the first order for sure! - so am I.  

There probably is no such thing as "too straight" ..... 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I knew it, DOMS is gayer than John.
> True Story




Hi Foreman,

Yea, but DOMS is just fine in my book.... 

Did you tell the truth when you answered?  


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Haha, I thought that exact same thing.  I'm like oh shit, 40%, 50%, 80%, 100% and then I was like NOOOOO it can???t be.  Then, thank the lord, the page started to load and gave me a much better number.



Hi Fletcher,

I thought the same thing too but then I KNEW it was wrong and I wasn't worried anyway - whenever someone truthfully cares about someone that is all that matters not their Gender. And of course that each person is of age and ability of consent and gives that consent freely. Being honest with people - each other - to me is very important.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2006)

I am 33% gay.  That quiz is 100% gay though.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 16% Ghey, 1/2 as ghey as  *Dale Mabry*



Hi Foreman,

Did you answer ALL the questions - truthfully? 

Nonetheless, you are for damn sure a Man - in "my book"  16% or "otherwise"....   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2006)

hahahaha....John H wants to hump Foreman.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> 40%.  I'm quite happy to be somewhere in the middle, not on bottom or on top.



Hi Ponyboy,

You'd be HAPPY for damn sure - regardless. Trust me! 

I bet if everyone was "allowed" to be honest most people would actually be BiSexual. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

zombul said:


> 26%.Does that mean I'm gay 1 out of 4 days a week.DAMN,I suppose I should tell my family.



Hi Zombul,

It means you are an "equal opportunity" Man. Be glad! 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am 33% gay.  That quiz is 100% gay though.




Hi I,

I am 36% - You are 33%. What does that mean?  

Take Care Buddy, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 21, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> hahahaha....John H wants to hump Foreman.



Hi I,

I have always liked Foreman!!! 16% or otherwise. There is no doubt he is a Man in the truest sense! And I have no doubt he knows that too! "hump(ing)" - that's something we'd have to "work on"    

Take Care, John H.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi I,
> 
> I am 36% - You are 33%. What does that mean?
> 
> Take Care Buddy, John H.



It means you are gayer than me, but I kind of figured that.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 21, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Ponyboy,
> 
> You'd be HAPPY for damn sure - regardless. Trust me!
> 
> ...




you know they say out of ten people, only 1 is all straight, and 1 all gay. everyone else is inbetween.


who is they, dont' ask me.


----------



## zombul (Sep 21, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Zombul,
> 
> It means you are an "equal opportunity" Man. Be glad!
> 
> Take Care, John H.



John H.,Sorry man but I'm strait,and even if I weren't I wouldn't want to fight BigDyl and Foreman  for your love and affection. 

 Oh no,I'm being a tease to a gay guy.I guess it's that 26% coming out.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 21, 2006)

I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> It means you are gayer than me, but I kind of figured that.



Hi I,

But ONLY by 3% - and don;t forget the "plus and minus".....   .........................

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> you know they say out of ten people, only 1 is all straight, and 1 all gay. everyone else is inbetween.
> 
> 
> who is they, dont' ask me.




Hi Viet,

Right on - everyone else is "inbetween" - but ALL are varied even if they do not admit it - even the "totally" because VARIATION - VARIETY - exists IN EVERYTHING - as NATURE INTENDS IT TO BE IN EVERYTHING WITHOUT EXCEPTION!

I can tell ya - the others are all the BiSexual People. The ones that are not totally Straight and the ones that are not totally Gay. Like I have always said most people are probably BiSexual - IF they were "allowed" to BE who they TRULY ARE as born!!

If everyone would THINK HARD about it they would REALIZE it is COMPLETELY NATURAL AND INTENDED there be VARIATION IN ALL THINGS!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

zombul said:


> John H.,Sorry man but I'm strait,and even if I weren't I wouldn't want to fight BigDyl and Foreman  for your love and affection.
> 
> Oh no,I'm being a tease to a gay guy.I guess it's that 26% coming out.



Hi Zombul,

Not to worry!  That WOULD BE a "fight" I would think.......   

Do you realize you DID "moon" me - what IS IT you are ASKING OF ME Buddy?!:   

I am ABSOLUTELY SURE you are a MAN - in the TRUEST SENSE - MEN do care about other Men - including having Sex with those they truly care about. And they ARE ALWAYS MEN! NOTHING changes.

Don't worry about your 26% - trust me you'd BE happy for damn sure!!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...



Hi Super,

Bring it up again Buddy, and we can "vote" on it" 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



Hi DOMS,

I BET you ARE "metrosexual"............  

Take Care, Joh H.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi DOMS,
> 
> I BET you ARE "metrosexual"............
> 
> Take Care, Joh H.



Damn straight!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, and I can't believe you misspelled your own name.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2006)

I filled it out under the name John Wayne, guessed his likely answers and he scored 26%, thats 10 more than me, I always thoguht he walked a bit funny, now we know!!!!!!


----------



## mamaj (Sep 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Take the Test
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/G/gayometer/gayometer.html
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I can't believe you misspelled your own name.



Hi DOMS,

OOOPPS!!!! You are right - I DID!!!!

My only defense is that I am a Human Being!!!!  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

What this "poll" reveals is that everyone is VARIED. As Nature INTENDS!!

There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with that. It is PARAMOUNT that those persons you are with are those you TRULY CARE ABOUT and that each person is of age and ability of consent and freely give that consent. That is SACRED and having people you CARE ABOUT is a GIFT EACH PERSON SHOULD RECOGNIZE AND RESPECT AND HONOR. And that includes any Sexual communications they will have for sure!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Zombul,
> 
> Not to worry!  That WOULD BE a "fight" I would think.......
> 
> ...



 Uhh you don't want me man,UHHHH I have STD's,yeah thats it uhhhhh,AIDS, Herpes,ummm,and mad cow,,NO mad Human disease and I line my undies in anthrax.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> What this "poll" reveals is that everyone is VARIED. As Nature INTENDS!!
> 
> There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with that. It is PARAMOUNT that those persons you are with are those you TRULY CARE ABOUT and that each person is of age and ability of consent and freely give that consent. That is SACRED and having people you CARE ABOUT is a GIFT EACH PERSON SHOULD RECOGNIZE AND RESPECT AND HONOR. And that includes any Sexual communications they will have for sure!
> 
> Take Care, John H.



I think that gay test reveals nothing. It's made up of a bunch of steotypical gay questions.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I think that gay test reveals nothing. It's made up of a bunch of steotypical gay questions.


Yes, that poll was definantly designed with an agenda in mind.


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

zombul said:


> Uhh you don't want me man,UHHHH I have STD's,yeah thats it uhhhhh,AIDS, Herpes,ummm,and mad cow,,NO mad Human disease and I line my undies in anthrax.



Hi Zombul,

I have a VERY HARD TIME believing that of you Buddy!!!! 

Besides, I can "detect"..... 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Zombul,
> 
> I have a *VERY HARD* TIME believing that of you Buddy!!!!
> 
> ...




Sometimes I really wonder about the emphasis you place on certain words...


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sometimes I really wonder about the emphasis you place on certain words...



Hi DOMS,

.......................................................................................................

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 22, 2006)

40%...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> "poll" MOUNT for sure!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


i RAN THE dA vINCI code sucka, we see your subliminal embellishments now....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi DOMS,
> 
> * .......................................................................................................
> *
> Take Care, John H.


The elongated area of this message is phallic in nature, another subliminal tool, we are on to you Mr. Holmes....


----------



## John H. (Sep 26, 2006)

maniclion said:


> The elongated area of this message is phallic in nature, another subliminal tool, we are on to you Mr. Holmes....



Hi Maniclion,


   

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

maniclion said:


> The elongated area of this message is phallic in nature, another subliminal tool, we are on to you Mr. Holmes....



it reminds me of that post where someone said if he was a scrotum he'd say "did you see how far that went." 








hi mr. john h. glad to see you are still around. how's things on the farm?


----------



## John H. (Sep 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> it reminds me of that post where someone said if he was a scrotum he'd say "did you see how far that went."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Little,

Well, it is not "mr. john h." - "John H." or just plain "John" is fine - I don't see any need for the "Mr." part.... Some people are "fussy",  not me at all....

The farm - great!!!! Busy of course. But fun! One of the ponnies got loose from the corral yesterday and ended up in the barn eating the hay and had the total ability and freedom to leave and go wherever but just chose to stay next to his buddies in the barn. Horses do like the company of others and I am sure he thought it best to stay where things are just fine. Ponnies can be real escape artists!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 26, 2006)

maniclion said:


> The elongated area of this message is phallic in nature, another subliminal tool, we are on to you Mr. Holmes....



Hi Maniclion,

I just "realized"   - was that what you SAID?  - the part about: "...on to you..."?   How did I "miss" that?!!!  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Little,
> 
> Well, it is not "mr. john h." - "John H." or just plain "John" is fine - I don't see any need for the "Mr." part.... Some people are "fussy",  not me at all....
> 
> ...



the mr was playful not formal . i actually saw 2 ponies, at a boarding stables i ran, duck down to get under a fence. yes they are clever little buggers but thankfully they find carrots, apples or grain irresistable so are easy to catch.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Take the Test
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/G/gayometer/gayometer.html
> 
> ...


No need for a test. Stop by my house and find out for yourself


----------



## John H. (Sep 27, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> the mr was playful not formal . i actually saw 2 ponies, at a boarding stables i ran, duck down to get under a fence. yes they are clever little buggers but thankfully they find carrots, apples or grain irresistable so are easy to catch.



Hi Little,

Ponies are very clever. But then animals are very interesting anyway in general and actually can teach us a lot of things. They sure know when things are going good and when they are not more then someone might think too. Some consider animals as being dumb - I believe they are much smarter than we give them credit for.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## chadstallion (Jan 22, 2015)

just gay enough that my married buddies feel comfortable coming over to have a few beers, watch some ESPN and complain about their wives and how they aren't getting enough sex.  they know sometimes i'm in the mood to lend them a hand or something else to make them feel better.


----------

